# Killingtons other halfpipe



## thorski (Feb 2, 2011)

Approaching Halfpipe






Entering Halfpipe





Leaving Halfpipe


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2011)

This Halfpipe would be sweet at sundown.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2011)

My wussy self might even shred that bad boy.  :lol:


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> My wussy self might even shred that bad boy.  :lol:



I did, and must admit it humbled me. It was fun, and if it wasn't such a herby derby at rams head that day i would have hit it more then once.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it just the camera angle (or my eyes), or is one of those walls not exactly straight in its cut?


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Is it just the camera angle (or my eyes), or is one of those walls not exactly straight in its cut?



The start of the right wall is a little off, but it doesn't effect the skiing in the pipe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2011)

thorski said:


> I did, and must admit it humbled me. It was fun, and if it wasn't such a herby derby at rams head that day i would have hit it more then once.



When I was at the mighty K earlier this year I hit the Ramshead park twice!!!!  :lol:

no medium halfpipe then.  I'll be back once more this season though.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the smaller half pipes. A lot easier to play around in vs 18-20' ers. Those are just big.


----------



## thorski (Feb 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was at the mighty K earlier this year I hit the Ramshead park twice!!!!  :lol:
> 
> no medium halfpipe then.  I'll be back once more this season though.



The Park over there is pretty sweet and the woods (squeeze play) are awesome as well.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> When I was at the mighty K earlier this year I hit the Ramshead park twice!!!!  :lol:
> 
> no medium halfpipe then.  I'll be back once more this season though.



You skied right by me little man. I realized it was your crew not just by all of the little people  hollering, but the Dalbello's... :beer:


----------



## Euler (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't like half pipes.:angry:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You skied right by me little man. I realized it was your crew not just by all of the little people  hollering, but the Dalbello's... :beer:



different day I believe.  I wasn't with anyone from Azone.  Was with a snowboarder friend and his girlfriend  who has bright red dreadlocks down to her ass.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

Euler said:


> I don't like half pipes.:angry:



Totally understandable.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

Euler said:


> I don't like half pipes.:angry:



And apparently they don't like you either there Euler   :lol:


----------



## thorski (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Totally understandable.



Does not compute. How can you not like anything made of snow?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

thorski said:


> Does not compute. How can you not like anything made of snow?



Just ask Euler's ACL (If memory serves correct that's the ligament that Mount Snow's 1/2 pipe and he had a disagreement over a while back  )


----------



## thorski (Feb 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just ask Euler's ACL (If memory serves correct that's the ligament that Mount Snow's 1/2 pipe and he had a disagreement over a while back  )



Gotcha. Now was it a superpipe? or a small to medium sized pipe?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

thorski said:


> Gotcha. Now was it a superpipe? or a small to medium sized pipe?



An 18 footer that had the Dew Tour folks in it a few weeks before.  Not a mini like that one


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

I "think" it may have been his shoulder? I can't recall. I thought there were some screws involved. Gives me the shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I "think" it may have been his shoulder? I can't recall. I thought there were some screws involved. Gives me the shivers just thinking about it.



I do believe you're correct about the body part Glenn now that I think back a couple of years


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 4, 2011)

Ouch.  That thing doesn't come anywhere near vert.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I do believe you're correct about the body part Glenn now that I think back a couple of years



I'm sure he'll chime in. Hopefully, he's out again today gettin the goods. What a banner day it must be up there.


----------



## thorski (Feb 4, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> Ouch.  That thing doesn't come anywhere near vert.



It's pretty fun. Have you tried it?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2011)

thorski said:


> It's pretty fun. Have you tried it?


Haven't done that one, but I've gotten to the lip on the 22' pipe (not quite out, it's super icy and I don't have edges.) If it doesn't have vert, it's pointless because you can't get out of the pipe.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Haven't done that one, but I've gotten to the lip on the 22' pipe (not quite out, it's super icy and I don't have edges.) If it doesn't have vert, it's pointless because you can't get out of the pipe.


 
This is correct.  If it only goes up to 70-80 degrees (90 is "vert"), you have to boost very hard at the lip to get any sort of air.  This is lame because it builds bad technique....try boosting like that in a normal pipe and you'll land in the flats.  

It's totally possible to build a 10-12 ft pipe with vert, but it needs a proper pipe cutter.  Maybe they are trying to build this with a giant 22 ft radius cutter?  Or they just don't know what they are doing...?

Back in the late 90's, normal pipes were around 12ft or so, and had vert.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2011)

Highway Star said:


> This is correct. If it only goes up to 70-80 degrees (90 is "vert"), you have to boost very hard at the lip to get any sort of air. This is lame because it builds bad technique....try boosting like that in a normal pipe and you'll land in the flats.
> 
> It's totally possible to build a 10-12 ft pipe with vert, but it needs a proper pipe cutter. Maybe they are trying to build this with a giant 22 ft radius cutter? Or they just don't know what they are doing...?
> 
> Back in the late 90's, normal pipes were around 12ft or so, and had vert.


They have a 12' cutter, but it looks like they're only using 8-9' of it, judging from the people in the pipe.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 4, 2011)

mondeo said:


> They have a 12' cutter, but it looks like they're only using 8-9' of it, judging from the people in the pipe.


 
LOL........it's a stunt ditch.  Or a 4/10th's pipe.


----------



## Euler (Feb 5, 2011)

Count on HS to take an innocuous post and troll for some negativity 

Anyway...my incident with Mt. Snow's 18 foot pipe started with me trying to keep up with my 8 year old and finished with me missing 3 months of skiing after I broke my collarbone into several pieces.:dunce:  Opted for a lump in the healed bone over screws and plates.  It's all good now, but no more halfpipes for this old man.


----------

